# Humor To Get Through The Work Day



## matt01 (Jan 8, 2006)

COUNSELING CORNER: 20 Ways to Maintain A Healthy Level Of Insanity

1. At Lunch Time, Sit In Your Parked Car With Sunglasses on and point a Hair Dryer At Passing Cars. See If They Slow Down. 

2. Page Yourself Over The Intercom. Don't Disguise Your Voice. 

3. Every Time Someone Asks You To Do Something, Ask If They Want Fries with that. 

4. Put Your Garbage Can On Your Desk And Label It "In." 

5. Put Decaf In The Coffee Maker For 3 Weeks. Once Everyone has Gotten Over Their Caffeine Addictions, Switch to Espresso. 

6. In The Memo Field Of All Your Checks, Write "For Smuggling Diamonds" 

7. Finish All Your sentences with "In Accordance With The Prophecy." 

8. Don't use any punctuation 

9. As Often As Possible, Skip Rather Than Walk. 

10. Order a Diet Water whenever you go out to eat, with a serious face. 

11. Specify That Your Drive-through Order Is "To Go." 

12. Sing Along At The Opera. 

13. Go To A Poetry Recital And Ask Why The Poems Don't Rhyme 

14. Put Mosquito Netting Around Your Work Area And Play tropical Sounds All Day. 

15. Five Days In Advance, Tell Your Friends You Can't Attend Their Party Because You're Not In The Mood. 

16. Have Your Co-workers Address You By Your Wrestling Name, Rock Bottom. 

17. When The Money Comes Out The ATM, Scream "I Won!, I Won!" 

18. When Leaving The Zoo, Start Running Towards The Parking lot, Yelling "Run For Your Lives, They're Loose!!" 

19. Tell Your Children Over Dinner. "Due To The Economy, We Are Going To Have To Let One Of You Go." 

20. And The Final Way To Keep A Healthy Level Of Insanity....... 


The Radical Academy Ezine of Applied Philosophy: 12/31/05


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 8, 2006)

Way too funny! 

I might have to try one of these:

10. Order a Diet Water whenever you go out to eat, with a serious face.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 9, 2006)

Dude!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> COUNSELING CORNER: 20 Ways to Maintain A Healthy Level Of Insanity
> 
> 9. As Often As Possible, Skip Rather Than Walk.
> ...



Hahaaaaaa! I'll definitely have to try those! I can just see my brother doing the zoo one  As to singing at the Opera? 
Hey didn't #19 come from a Monty Python movie?


----------

